# Uber plus list of cars



## bradley8795 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody have a list of cars that are accepted as Uber Plus in California? I've seen X, Black, and XL. But no plus.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

http://ubersupport.weebly.com/uberplus.html


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

There are many Uber pages that you can't link to from anywhere else.


----------



## bradley8795 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank me by liking the post?


-your welcome, for the link, and to the forum.


----------

